# Amtrak Guest Rewards



## *BARGIN * (Apr 9, 2009)

We are taking advantage of 3 zones of Guest Rewards Travel for the points of two.

Slidell, LA to Los Angeles. Four days and four nights in a roomette for 20,000 points!

We are going to enjoy the Crescent, the Capitol Limited, Southwest Chief, 6 hours in Washington D.C. and 6 hours in Chicago.

We are actually beginning our journey in New Orleans. We purchased tickets for New Orleans to Slidell for just $20.

Had we booked from New Orleans to Los Angeles using Guest Reward Points, we would only get two days and two nights via the Sunset Limited.

Technically, we are booked to ride in coach for the first hour from New Orleans to Slidell. However, I'm betting our roomette will be empty until we are scheduled to take it an hour later. So, we are hoping a kind attendant will allow us to put our luggage in the room while we go enjoy some breakfast in the diner before we begin to enjoy our room at Slidell.

Is there a better deal for 20,000 points?


----------



## Ispolkom (Apr 9, 2009)

*BARGIN * said:


> We are taking advantage of 3 zones of Guest Rewards Travel for the points of two.
> Slidell, LA to Los Angeles. Four days and four nights in a roomette for 20,000 points!
> 
> ...
> ...


In November Mrs. Ispolkom and I finishing our 2009 Eastern Tour with a 20k 1-zone trip, Atlanta-Washington-Chicago-Minot. That's three nights in three different bedrooms (Viewliner Bedroom, Superliner Family Bedroom, Superliner Bedroom) It's not as long as your trip, but it's a bit more luxurious, and it fits into our travel plans. Plus, the premium for having a bedroom is only 33%, vs. 50% for the 2-zone trip, and there's no way I could get She Who Must Be Obeyed to spend four straight nights in a roomette.

Future possibilities MSP-DEN via Portland and Sacramento, ABQ-HOS (via LAX), and, possibly Wolf Point-Flagstaff. These are other 20k one-zone bedroom trips, but the last might require taking two buses and the San Joaquin, if AGR doesn't allow a night in Los Angeles.

But for sheer distance, you can't beat SDL-LAX.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

I took this route ( but with Empire Builder to Portland and Coast Starlight to LA ) . Yes you shuold be able to board no problem into your sleeper at New Orleans. Just board with the sleepers, and board last . Our attendant was glad we did that since he said, "one less person for me to check off" !


----------



## Upstate (Apr 9, 2009)

If all you want to do is ride trains then SDL - HMD is a neat looking trip. Three nights on the train, an afternoon in DC, a full day in Chicago, and it gets you back where you started.


----------



## GoldenSpike (Apr 10, 2009)

Guest said:


> I took this route ( but with Empire Builder to Portland and Coast Starlight to LA ) . Yes you shuold be able to board no problem into your sleeper at New Orleans. Just board with the sleepers, and board last . Our attendant was glad we did that since he said, "one less person for me to check off" !



Had the same happen to me in the past. On the CS had coach SEA-TAC, where a friend joined me using a roomette TAC-LAX. They let me go to the sleeper car.

Positive contact with the car attendant can work wonders. One trip with my brother SEA-MSP on the EB, we had one roomette to cut costs. After the first night, the attendant took pity on us and let my brother use the adjacent roomette!


----------



## Sam31452 (Apr 13, 2009)

Ah, now I know where Amtrak's losses are coming from.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 13, 2009)

Last month, I had a coach ticket to SAC and upon boarding in MTZ was allowed to use my roomette. (My AGR award from PDX connected in SAC, so I had the roomette SAC-CHI - they allowed me to use it MTZ-SAC also.)

No extra meal in that 2 hour stretch mid morning!


----------



## sechs (Apr 14, 2009)

Sam31452 said:


> Ah, now I know where Amtrak's losses are coming from.


Perhaps you've determined why AGR's customer service seems so poor.

Amtrak loses money simply by running.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 14, 2009)

sechs said:


> Sam31452 said:
> 
> 
> > Ah, now I know where Amtrak's losses are coming from.
> ...


AGR is *NOT* run by Amtrak! It is run by an outside contractor. (BTW - a Canadian company) So every time you contact AGR, you are not contacting Amtrak directly.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 18, 2009)

I was just playing around (as I normally do  ) and checked a routing for a possible trip in July. I checked ELP-BHM. (It is a good reverse point for heading east.  ) ELP-BHM gives the SL/Crescent via NOL, but it also gives the TE/CL/Crescent via CHI and WAS!

Since ELP and BHM are in the same zone, a 1 zone roomette would be 15,000 points! For the days I picked, the fare for 1 person in a roomette came to $1,107! That would be a value of *7.38¢ per AGR point*!  (ELP-SDL would probably be more!)


----------



## chuljin (Apr 20, 2009)

There are a few slightly-flawed gems among 'special routes' redemptions (1000 points), especially (only?) in CA.

While it unfortunately includes a 7.5-hour bus ride, there is SAN-SAC as follows:

Surfliner 763, SAN-SBA

AmBus 4763, SBA-SJC

Capitol 748, SJC-SAC

On Memorial Day (which luckily is not an AGR blackout date), which makes Surfliners more expensive, but not Capitols, the above itinerary is $101, or 10.1c/point. 

Yes, this involves two trains, but many people have reported success with redeeming only one special-route's worth (1000 points) to book such a thing.

Or (omitting the details, but it's 25 hours total, including 14 total on two different buses) SAN-MKV for $156, or 15.6c/point.

Of course, the highest c/point ratios you can come up with include one or more buses, which reduces the attractiveness considerably.

The best I can come up with for all-train is SAN-SLO or v/v on a holiday: $68 or 6.8c/point.

When you combine with that the cheapness with which points can be had in CA, especially during the current promotion, it seems like a hell of a deal.

Just now, my commute home costs $2.70 and gets me 350 points (100 base+50 SP+200 promo) or 0.77c/point.


----------



## Ispolkom (Apr 21, 2009)

chuljin said:


> Just now, my commute home costs $2.70 and gets me 350 points (100 base+50 SP+200 promo) or 0.77c/point.


Now, remember that I say this with the greatest admiration (and even greater envy).

What percentage of the AGR points being earned in the US during this this promotion are being earned by Chuljin? I'm sure that it's a not insignificant proportion.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 21, 2009)

Ispolkom said:


> chuljin said:
> 
> 
> > Just now, my commute home costs $2.70 and gets me 350 points (100 base+50 SP+200 promo) or 0.77c/point.
> ...


Plus factor in the next time Chuljin will have to pay for an LD train? He might be racking up enough points to never have to pay for another trip in his life :lol: :lol:


----------



## chuljin (Apr 21, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Ispolkom said:
> 
> 
> > chuljin said:
> ...




Ispolkom: :lol: I estimate the spring promo will get me no more than 20,000 points I would not otherwise have...probably pretty insignificant. Someone doing a 1st-class round-trip on Acela each day for work would get perhaps an extra 60,000.

LTR: the next time chuljin will have to pay for an LD train is the Friday before memorial day...because 15,000 points would be an egregious waste just to go from SLO to SJC.  But I *did* redeem for my SWC/LSL to the Gathering, and Acela away.

As mentioned elsewhere, though (Ispolkom even cried), the gravy train ends in June or July in Phoenix. :|


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 21, 2009)

chuljin said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > Ispolkom said:
> ...


All I can say is your lucky you can fit so much Surfliner action into your life :lol:


----------



## AlanB (Apr 21, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> chuljin said:
> 
> 
> > Long Train Runnin said:
> ...


And even more amazing is that he does it all without carrying a surf board. :lol: :lol:


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 22, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > All I can say is your lucky you can fit so much Surfliner action into your life :lol:
> ...


But he does hang 10 - actually at least 100 AGR points - most days! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 22, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Long Train Runnin said:
> ...


:lol: :lol: :lol: He's out to ride trains not waves


----------



## Rumpled (Apr 22, 2009)

chuljin said:


> LTR: the next time chuljin will have to pay for an LD train is the Friday before memorial day...because 15,000 points would be an egregious waste just to go from SLO to SJC.


I don't get it, wouldn't that be just 5500? or only 1000 if you took the San Joaquin option?


----------



## chuljin (Apr 22, 2009)

AlanB said:


> Long Train Runnin said:
> 
> 
> > All I can say is your lucky you can fit so much Surfliner action into your life :lol:
> ...


Exactly. Just a laptop bag. Rail2Rail means I am not alone in that, though (but IIUC I am almost alone in being tolerable [the stories BlueJeanGirl could tell!  ]).


Rumpled said:


> chuljin said:
> 
> 
> > LTR: the next time chuljin will have to pay for an LD train is the Friday before memorial day...because 15,000 points would be an egregious waste just to go from SLO to SJC.
> ...


Yes, but as a [Whooz]elitist dog[/Whooz], I'm going in a roomette (yes, for 4.5 hours, mostly in the daytime), that's why I quoted 15000. I decided to have one last bay-area hurrah before leaving the state, and decided this time to do what I call the 'clockwise' option (up the coast, down the valley). I'm taking 799 (the single Horizon/Amfleet Surfliner) to SLO (for the first time), staying a few hours, then the PS to SJC, spending 2.5-3 days CCing, VTAing, BARTing, MUNIing, SACRTing, etc before taking the SJ and SJ-AmBus from SAC back to GDL on Monday. 4.5 hours in coach would be very tolerable, but the reason for the roomette is it'll be my last chance (at least for a good long while) to try the PPC, which I was 'cheated' out of last time.
As of the last time I checked (hopefully it hasn't changed since), SLO-SJC rail fare was 26.10 (after AAA discount), and roomette was 66.00.

To guesstimate whether it is 'cheaper' to redeem or pay, I cost my points at 1.6c each, so:

Coach would be *$26.10 (cash)* or '$88.08' (points);

Roomette would be *$92.10 (cash)* or '$240.23' (points).

So in either case I'd rather pay cash (well, credit card).

For longer or otherwise-pricier trips, points win; for example, my trips to the Gathering later this year:

FGG-CHI, bedroom: $1,053.21 (cash) or *'$480.46' (points)*

CHI-BOS, roomette: $443.70 (cash) or *'$320.31' (points)*

BOS-NYP, Acela first: $246.10 (cash) or *'$168.16' (points)*

(cash prices are as of a month or so ago when I first analyzed, chose, and redeemed; they may well have gone up since, widening the lead for points  )


----------



## Rumpled (Apr 22, 2009)

Aha, now I get it.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 22, 2009)

chuljin said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > Long Train Runnin said:
> ...


Sounds like a good one off plus now you'll have even more points


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 22, 2009)

chuljin said:


> So in either case I'd rather pay cash (well, credit card).


And of course - get some more points! :lol:


----------



## Ispolkom (Apr 22, 2009)

chuljin said:


> Ispolkom: :lol: I estimate the spring promo will get me no more than 20,000 points I would not otherwise have...probably pretty insignificant. Someone doing a 1st-class round-trip on Acela each day for work would get perhaps an extra 60,000.
> 
> LTR: the next time chuljin will have to pay for an LD train is the Friday before memorial day...because 15,000 points would be an egregious waste just to go from SLO to SJC.  But I *did* redeem for my SWC/LSL to the Gathering, and Acela away.
> 
> As mentioned elsewhere, though (Ispolkom even cried), the gravy train ends in June or July in Phoenix. :|


Oh, but I can't imagine taking a First Class Acela round trip every day. That's just out of the realm of possibility.

Getting 350 points a day on a one-stop commute, that I can imagine, having ridden the train to work for years when I lived in the DC area.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 23, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> chuljin said:
> 
> 
> > So in either case I'd rather pay cash (well, credit card).
> ...


If only I had good credit! That would seem to be the best way to get AGR points, using one of their cards...


----------



## AlanB (Apr 23, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > chuljin said:
> ...


It's probably not a bad way to earn points, but I'm not sure that it's the best way and it's certainly not the only way. I joined the program within the first week of Amtrak offering it. I've never had an AGR credit card, yet I've redemed points for Amtrak trips totaling 275,000 points.


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 23, 2009)

AlanB said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


But you use(d) the Acela a lot... FC even, at somebody else's expense. When you're on your own, like I am... hell, a one-zone reward seems like a miracle.


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 23, 2009)

ALC_Rail_Writer said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > It's probably not a bad way to earn points, but I'm not sure that it's the best way and it's certainly not the only way.
> ...


Personally speaking for myself, i have only been on Acela a few times (mostly because AE does not stop at KIN and because of the cost - I pay for it myself). Most of my points come from using the credit card. We are a family of 4, and I buy mostly "luxuries" - like gas and food. My average bill is $1,500 to $2,000 a month. Computed for a year - that's a free trip for doing what I would pay for anyway!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Apr 23, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> "luxuries" - like gas and food.


:lol: Living large in RI :lol:


----------



## ALC Rail Writer (Apr 23, 2009)

the_traveler said:


> ALC_Rail_Writer said:
> 
> 
> > AlanB said:
> ...


I use my Chase debit card for rewards points, it's kind of fun-- things I guy anyway (including my tuition) end up earning me 4 points to the dollar. The AGR card is a great way to keep earning AGR points even on the months I sometimes go without traveling. I don't buy things on credit, really. I have one credit card and I find out when I am going to get paid and buy something on the card then pay it back, usually even before I get my statement. I can't tell you how many statements show that I made $800 in transactions in a month but that I owe them nothing.

It's too bad credit is so tight right now, otherwise I think I'd have a shot at getting the AGR card-- the problem is I wonder if they're going to stop using that program someday when I do have good enough credit and then *poof* the option is taken away from me!


----------



## JayPea (Apr 23, 2009)

I use my AGR credit card for just about every purchase, be it gas (of which I don't use much, maybe 20 gallons/month), food, and all my bills, as well as miscellaneous purchases. I only wish I could talk my landlord into accepting credit cards for rent! :lol:

I notice that 1-800-Flowers.com has a limited time offer: 25 points for every $1 spent. All I can say to that is Happy Mother's Day, Mom!!!! :lol:

By using the Buy Points option, especially now that there is now no $15 surcharge, and with my usual spending habits, I earn enough for a 2-zone roomette trip each year. Next year, right after the first of the year, I plan to buy the whole entire 10,000 point maximum limit at one time. At my place of employment, you get five sick days a year, and if you don't use them, you get a year-end check for the days you don't use. Since I never miss work and wouldn't use sick pay if I did, it amounts to a nice Christmas bonus....far larger than the $275 needed to purchase that many points. What a great Christmas present to myself......purchasing bonus points!!! That 10,000 will put me well over the amount needed for a 2-zone bedroom award. Where to go next year???? :lol:


----------



## Shanghai (Apr 24, 2009)

I use my AGR credit card for most of my purchases. My biggest mistake I made was to give my wife a card, so now I get many AGR points, but have to pay the bill!!

I agree with The Traveler, one might as well get points for the purchases. If you pay cash, you get nothing!! Between my travels and credit card, I manage to collect several thousand points each year. I will take a trip to visit a cousin in Montana, my sister in California and to ride the infamous Sunset Limited.


----------



## Railroad Bill (Apr 24, 2009)

I just picked up some additional points today on my Chase MC by paying for our foursomes' golf greens fees and then just collecting the cash from the other three guys. Make a deposit into the bank account later.

I am now known as the "Amtrak Golfer" by the club houses. Several have decided to get a card and do the same thing with their group. 

The only problem now is the other guys in the group say they might shut me off since all these free Amtrak trips takes me away from the golf game 

Oh well it looks like I am going to miss the group for another two week trip soon 

Railroad Bill in very sunny/warm northern Ohio


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 24, 2009)

Railroad Bill said:


> The only problem now is the other guys in the group say they might shut me off since all these free Amtrak trips takes me away from the golf game


You mean they're going to *run you out of town - on the rails*? :lol:


----------

